
Nostalgia Reimagined - tintinnabula
https://aeon.co/essays/nostalgia-doesnt-need-real-memories-an-imagined-past-works-as-well
======
jihadjihad
"Nostalgia is the combination of a good imagination and a bad memory."

~~~
082349872349872
From _THE BOOK OF THE COURTIER_ (1528 tr. 1901)

p.75 "And verily it seems quite contrary to reason and worthy to be wondered
at, that ripe age, which in other matters is wont to make men's judgment more
perfect with long experience, should in this matter so corrupt it that they do
not perceive that if the world were always growing worse, and if fathers were
generally better than children, we should long since have reached that last
grade of badness beyond which it is impossible to grow worse. And yet we see
that not only in our days but in bygone times this failing has always been
peculiar to old age, which is clearly gathered from the works of many ancient
authors, and especially of the comic writers, who better than the others set
forth the image of human life."

[https://warburg.sas.ac.uk/pdf/enh660b2449259.pdf](https://warburg.sas.ac.uk/pdf/enh660b2449259.pdf)

------
082349872349872
from the other thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23897577](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23897577)

